# If planted tank was saltewater it would be



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Does anyone know of some really good saltwater/reef forums? I need something awsome like plantedtank. With really high traffic and a large memeber list. 

Sugesstions wanted.


----------



## dragonthoughts (Sep 24, 2008)

plantetank?
no? sorry, no clue.
highest I found was about 1000 members http://www.reeftalk.com/
didn't look hard though.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

www.reefcentral.com


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

dragonthoughts said:


> plantetank?
> no? sorry, no clue.


 
You must not be good at analogies.

Dog is to puppy as is
Cat is to kitten

So awesome forum for freshwater to plantedtank.net as is
awesome forum for saltwater to BLANK

I guess epic got it. Thanks


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

For smaller tanks, www.nano-reef.com has good some traffic too. Just watch out for their Lounge discussions that go rampant.


----------



## yeager003 (Sep 30, 2008)

www.3reef.com


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

epicfish said:


> Just watch out for their Lounge discussions that go rampant.


haha, very true. Politics are allowed there, and you see where it gets 'em. Politics and forums don't mix lol


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

now im going out to buy some live sand tomorrow....


----------



## bigt0706 (Dec 19, 2008)

reefcentral.com and floridareefclub.com


----------

